# For Dog Lovers



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Just read this and brought a tear to my eye.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1242173/Roy-Hattersley-How-I-miss-beloved-dog-Buster.html

Alan


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

So much of this article will ring true to us all but this bit.........

"These days, I can load the dishwasher without fighting a losing battle to stop Buster licking the plates"

That made me smile so much - just like my labrador

Kind of puts politicians in a different light and you realise that they are human too!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Beautiful tribute from a very caring man.

It sums up dog ownership in just a few paragraphs,truly mans best friend.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Buster was well loved.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Ahhhh.............Bless!


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

What a lovely,well written tribute to his dog and loyal friend.


----------

